

Ask HN: whats better?? - musiic703

Hello my fellow hackers! I need your opinion on whats better. I have a macbook pro I want to more screen resolution. Should I get a thunderbolt display or just buy a new tv for $300? I dont have a tv.
======
mattkrea
I used a thunderbolt display at work and I cannot imagine anything that
competes. I would strongly recommend one.

------
OafTobark
Thunderbolt. The resolution on the TV would be awful

~~~
dylandrop
Is there a big difference between Thunderbolt and some sort of HDMI hookup?

